# Apple Pie Shine Glaze.



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 24, 2016)

Making an apple pie shine glaze for the cake today.













apshinglaz.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 24, 2016


















applshin4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 24, 2016






Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## b-one (Nov 24, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2016)

That looks good!

Nothing like getting a buzz off dessert!

Al


----------



## disco (Nov 27, 2016)

Very pretty!

Disco


----------

